# My Skylar has relapsed (lymphoma) after 2 bouts of chemo. Going to vet today



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Skylar. I don't have any experience with the Elspar injection. 

When I found out my bridge girl had Lymphoma, the Vet didn't feel Chemo treatment was a good option for her and it wouldn't give her that much time. I opted for quality of the time I had with her, she was given prednisone and stayed on it until it was time to let her go. 

She had 6 good months from time of her diagnosis until it was time to set her free.


----------



## SkylarMum (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks, Carolina Mom. The oncologist gave my boy another shot of Elspar today and it seems to be helping, at least for now. He seems more energetic. We just returned from his usual 45-minute walk and he had just eaten a little kibble (after not eating since yesterday). 
I am not sure if I will do any more Chemo at this point. I am starting him on a higher dose of prednisone tomorrow. We will see how it goes. I am giving him as many happy moments as I can, tomorrow we will go to the pet store, which is his favorite thing to do. 
Thanks for sharing your experience with your bridge girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have no experience with this but I am so sorry you and sweet Skylar are having to deal with it.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I am so sorry. A friend of mine’s golden had a severe allergic reaction after the 3rd or 4th elspar injection (which I believe is a known risk) and couldn’t have it any longer.


----------



## SkylarMum (Sep 10, 2015)

He responded well to the 2nd Espar injection. He is doing a lot better, eating, and being more active. At this point am looking into any clinical trials that are available.


----------



## SkylarMum (Sep 10, 2015)

Quick update
He has been doing well for nearly 3 weeks but 2 days ago he started having diarrhea and today he did not want to eat. I took him to the vet today and they said the treatments are no longer working and his long-term prognosis is poor. He was given IV fluids, which perked him up. I am trying additional anti-nausea meds and something to induce his appetite. Very sad but trying to keep him comfortable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SkylarMum said:


> Quick update
> He has been doing well for nearly 3 weeks but 2 days ago he started having diarrhea and today he did not want to eat. I took him to the vet today and they said the treatments are no longer working and his long-term prognosis is poor. He was given IV fluids, which perked him up. I am trying additional anti-nausea meds and something to induce his appetite. Very sad but trying to keep him comfortable.


I'm so sorry.....


----------

